
Get Started Developing for Android with Eclipse - vladocar
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/10/25/get-started-developing-for-android-with-eclipse/
======
gte910h
And the obligatory "Without Eclipse":
[http://benlynn.blogspot.com/2009/01/developing-android-
witho...](http://benlynn.blogspot.com/2009/01/developing-android-without-
eclipse-or.html)

[http://www.anddev.org/novice-tutorials-f8/developing-
android...](http://www.anddev.org/novice-tutorials-f8/developing-android-apps-
without-eclipse-t13912.html)

